# Newbie Needs Help



## shawn_081988 (Dec 16, 2008)

So Im sorta new in rc and i got a really good deal from a guy at work on some older touring cars!!! I know their hpi's but im not 100% on what models exactly!!!! I would like to Know Everything i can about these cars and what i should do to make them better and i was thinking about turning them into drifters if possible!!! Thanks to anyone who helps!!!! also i tried to post pictures under this message but it said my pics were too big...if anyone can tell me how to put em' on here I would so you can see pics of them!!!!!


----------



## tattooedchef (Dec 17, 2008)

look on hpi sight you should be able to find it. look on there sight and see whats made for the car better shocks shock shafts cvd ect....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

You can upload your pics to photobucket and then post a link to them. Works for me!


----------

